# Sunglasses in uniform



## Adam (11 Sep 2005)

I'm hoping someone can help me clear up the rules on the wearing of sunglasses in uniform.  As I understand it, The only sunglasses permitted to be worn are non-mirrored Conservative style glasses. But last week my supervisor had me remove my glasses because they were non-perscription.
does anyone out there know the official regulation?


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

My husband said that sunglasses(while worn in uniform) can not be mirrored and must be conservative in style. The only time he was able to wear his gargoyles was after an eye exam at the base hospital where he received a chit from the doc stating that he could wear them while out in the sun or around bright lights. It was only for the day though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

> Springroll, once again you have over-stepped your bounds, and tried to give faulty information to a potential troop. Stay in your own lane. You are going to get someone stupid enough to actually listen to your inane babbling in serious trouble. Don't bother responding, I've heard it before: My husband's neighbour's cousin's barber from 1982 told him that when the tide is low, but there is a full moon...blah blah...yadda yadda...and it's not my fault!



leave it be. If you (*YOU*) don't have first-hand, military experience in a subject, leave it be. 

Adam, disregard the previous posts. Someone will be along with the appropriate reg, soon enough.


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

Paracowboy, my husband was sitting here right beside me telling me what the reg is.


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

then have him type it out under his own name. You have muddied up so many threads, on so many different forums, with so much faulty information, that your posts should all come with a warning label. It's cool that you want to serve. It's cooler that your husband already does. It's even more cool that you support him so well.

But, your constant hijacking of threads with personal anecdotes that don't contribute anything, simply provide us with a constant background noise akin to a 3 year-old saying "looklooklooklook!" It does nothing for your credibility, it does less for the wannabe's, recruits, and FNGs seeking clarity.

There are threads that beg for a hijack - people with no knowledge making silly statements or asking the same question that was answered 5 posts ago, etc. But, you have some bizarre need for attention that drives you to post in threads where you don't have any knowledge, and it drives the Staff to distraction and to drink. Worse, when called on it, as now, you have to immediately offer up some lame excuse as to why you aren't at fault. This is not a good habit to get into for someone wanting to become a soldier. Especially a Combat Arms soldier. Especially an Engineer! The level of professionalism demanded of those men and women is the highest! When you screw up, the best response is a simple "I screwed up. No excuse." Then soldier on.

Please, think before you post.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2005)

Adam said:
			
		

> I'm hoping someone can help me clear up the rules on the wearing of sunglasses in uniform.   As I understand it, The only sunglasses permitted to be worn are non-mirrored Conservative style glasses. But last week my supervisor had me remove my glasses because they were non-perscription.
> does anyone out there know the official regulation?



Unless you are on the job driving or in the field, you will find that the Regs state that you should not wear glasses/sunglasses unless they are perscription or safety related.   If you were on parade, I would be surprised if they weren't taken off your face and stepped on.   (Old Army)   The LCF is not meant to be envoked while wearing the uniform.   Sorry.

Recce guys just love the enemy who wear those shinny Reentry Shields and Goggles, a la Rommel, on the tops of their helmets.   The glare from the sun gives them away for miles and miles and miles.   Fire Mission....Grid XXX XXX ...numpties in open......


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> then have him type it out under his own name.



The information came form him and considering we can not have multiple accounts coming from one IP address, then I do the typing for him, under my name. If he was wrong on the reg, then fine, but we both know he wasn't. The reg that the original poster posted is correct. End of story. Now stop jumping on me when I did not post incorrect information.


----------



## Scott (11 Sep 2005)

From the Guidelines:



> Folks,
> 
> We've had a few instances lately where opinion and rumour have been presented as hard evidence. Unfortunately in many cases, the information is flat out wrong.
> 
> ...




Nuff said, back to topic, does someone have a link to the CFAO or QR&O dealing with this subject so we can get away from hearsay?


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2005)

Springroll said:
			
		

> The information came form him and considering we can not have multiple accounts coming from one IP address, then I do the typing for him, under my name. If he was wrong on the reg, then fine, but we both know he wasn't. The reg that the original poster posted is correct. End of story. Now stop jumping on me when I did not post incorrect information.



I don't know...there are other couples logged onto this site.   Poor excuse.

I am now interested in where he gets his info?   You posted his replies to Sunglasses, and also on haircuts.   His/your statement that he gives himself his own haircuts really puzzles me.   How does he get his haircut tapered in the back?   Impossible, unless it is a Non-Regulation Haircut.

In Halifax, is the Navy trying to be Hollywood North East with everyone in competition for that LCF?  There are Regs for Haircuts as well as the wearing of Sunglasses.  If you ignore them, you will eventually pay the consequences.


----------



## Springroll (11 Sep 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> I don't know...there are other couples logged onto this site.   Poor excuse.
> 
> I am now interested in where he gets his info?   You posted his replies to Sunglasses, and also on haircuts.   His/your statement that he gives himself his own haircuts really puzzles me.   How does he get his haircut tapered in the back?   Impossible, unless it is a Non-Regulation Haircut.
> 
> In Halifax, is the Navy trying to be Hollywood North East with everyone in competition for that LCF?   There are Regs for Haircuts as well as the wearing of Sunglasses.   If you ignore them, you will eventually pay the consequences.



I did not know there are other couples on here, but I have seen a few people on here get banned for having multiple accounts. As for his haircuts, I taper the back for him in accordance with the rules and reg's. Now I am off to go find the link to the reg's on the sunglasses...be right back.


----------



## garb811 (11 Sep 2005)

A-AD-265-000/AG-001 CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS Chapter 2, Section 2: 



> EYEGLASSES/SUN-GLASSES
> 
> 11. Eyeglasses and sun-glasses shall be conservative in design and colour.
> 
> ...


----------



## paracowboy (11 Sep 2005)

and THAT is how it's done. Thanks, MP.


----------



## Scott (11 Sep 2005)

My thanks to MP for taking the time to go and get that for display here. Anyone reading through this take it as a perfect example of what the Staff wants to see regarding this matter. If you say you know the policy then spend an extra couple of minutes backing yourself up with the proper documentation, it will go a long way for you and your reputation as a poster here. Also, it leaves no room for argument, there's the policy in black and white.

Now that we have an answer I think a lock is in order to prevent this equine from being flogged.

Edited to add: If anyone has something meaningful to add to this subject please feel free to PM me or another member of the Staff.


----------

